
What are the top ten email services by number of active users? - kartickv
I managed to find only the following information:<p>Gmail: 1B
Yahoo Mail: 1B
Outlook.com: 400M<p>What are some other popular email services?
======
byoung2
Aol, mail.com, yandex, apple must be on the list...here are some numbers:
[http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/resource-how-many-
peo...](http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/resource-how-many-people-use-
the-top-social-media/)

